# What kinda vehicle do YOU drive?/What's your dream car?



## shea_47 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey everyone! My old Nissan Altima, (known to my parents as Baby Car and to my friends as the Tin Terror) died today. I cleaned it out and am selling the dead vehicle to a kid who likes to tinker with cars...since I am so broke I'm even leaving my Bose stereo deck in there 'cause it's $129 to get it removed :/

This got me thinking about cars and future vehicle options and I was wondering, what kind of vehicles do you drive? Or if you don't have a vehicle, how do you get around? 







I think my next vehicle is going to be a Nissan Rogue (S AWD) or a Kia Soul...or maybe the Nissan Cube. Those Cubes are so ugly that they're cute!


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 16, 2009)

I drive a 2007 Jeep Patriot. I like it, it's cute and fully loaded. This year for my birthday though DH is getting me a Pontiac Solstic *swoon*. I've wanted one since I learned to drive and I'm so sick of driving a mommy SUV.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is a thread where a few of us recently posted pics of our cars

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/pimp-my-ride-135899/


----------



## moopoint (Apr 16, 2009)

I have my handy bus pass! It's $75 a month, but it gets me where I need to go. I so can't afford a vehicle... I can barely afford food. I manage to buy makeup though... Priorities I guess haha.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Saturn VUE. I heard the Kia's have terrible resale value, but I like the commercial for their Soul SUV. 

The Solstice is nice, but I think my dream car would be any car that is paid off! I don't have long until my car (I call it The Blue Shawty) is officially mine, though.


----------



## joey444 (Apr 16, 2009)

I drive a 2008 Honda Odessey....yes...a minivan...lol.  I NEVER imagined myself in one but honestly, with a three year old and a 10 month old, it's very practical.  The space is great, we go to Disney at least three times a year, and most of the time my family (mom, dad and sisters) are tagging along so for right now, it's the most convenient.  As far as my dream car, I like luxury cars so it would be a pimped out BMW or Mercedes.


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lambchop* 

 
_I drive a 2007 Jeep Patriot. I like it, it's cute and fully loaded. This year for my birthday though DH is getting me a Pontiac Solstic *swoon*. I've wanted one since I learned to drive and I'm so sick of driving a mommy SUV._

 
I was looking at the Patriot online, it's really cute!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_I have my handy bus pass! It's $75 a month, but it gets me where I need to go. I so can't afford a vehicle... I can barely afford food. I manage to buy makeup though... Priorities I guess haha._

 
Haha, too true! Are the transit lines good where you live? The ones here are absolutely terrible, but I get to the bus pass included on my university student card. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_I have a Saturn VUE. I heard the Kia's have terrible resale value, but I like the commercial for their Soul SUV._

 
Ohh, I never thought about resale value...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_I drive a 2008 Honda Odessey....yes...a minivan...lol.  I NEVER imagined myself in one but honestly, with a three year old and a 10 month old, it's very practical.  The space is great, we go to Disney at least three times a year, and most of the time my family (mom, dad and sisters) are tagging along so for right now, it's the most convenient.  As far as my dream car, I like luxury cars so it would be a pimped out BMW or Mercedes._

 
I don't think many people dream of driving a minivan, but practicality is key in a vehicle for sure. It's definitely a cuter type of van though! There are some really ugly ones out there (my dad's pontiac montana, blegh). Beamers and Mercedes are yummy cars for suree


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Here is a thread where a few of us recently posted pics of our cars
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/pimp-my-ride-135899/_

 
Darn!! I used the search function to make sure there wasn't a thread already like this so I could make one up...*sigh* I guess they're a little different, not just about pimp cars


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

^^^ yeah none of our cars were pimp cars either ...at least I know mine aren't....I try to leave them as standard as possible


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a 2003 honda civic lx-d .. I bought it on my own when I was about 19 and paid it off.. all by myself and never missed a payment.. can't believe it.

I think the best economical cars on the road are made by Honda, Toyota, and Nissan, and I hate north american cars.
My car is dependable with minimal problems. I hope this summer i can get her a nice interior shampoo, and fix up some of the door dents from the jerks in parking lots.

I would love a BMW 1 or 3 series. Or a Range Rover Please.
I think the crappiest car on the road right now is the Hummer.  Absolute garbage. It performs badly and just guzzles gas. Why waste your money?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ My husband drives a Range Rover and although it is good to look at ...I hate driving that thing...Doesn't help that he has it dropped/lowered almost to the ground...and it's sitting on 24's


Scion & Lexus=Toyota
Acura=Honda
Infinity=Nissan
Land Rover=Ford
Mercury & Lincoln=Ford
Volvo=Ford
GMC=GM (General Motors)
Chevy=GM
Saturn=GM
Mini=BMW
H1,H2,H3=Hummer=GM


----------



## User35 (Apr 17, 2009)

*F*ix
*O*r
*R*epair
*D*aily


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ I don't agree with that...I had a Ford Explorer and it had 225,000 miles when I traded it in and it was never in the shop for anything but regular maintenance..All makes have their issues


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I think the crappiest car on the road right now is the Hummer.  Absolute garbage. It performs badly and just guzzles gas. Why waste your money?_

 
Agreed! It's a waste of money and contributes to killing the environment. Plus those things _must_ be a pain in the bum to park. Too wide, too expensive and an uncomfortable ride...all for the status of owning a hummer. Blegh.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a mercedes ML and i would like an audi R8


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 17, 2009)

i'm driving my dad's ford mondeo or my moms saab 9-3 vert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i'd looove to have my own car. someday i'm gonna own a porsche or an aston martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sooomeday!


----------



## Che1zz (Apr 17, 2009)

I drive a crusty old volvo. its rather embarassing ahah


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_I have a mercedes ML and i would like an audi R8_

 
The ML is really cute! R8's are amaaaaazing though. What colour would you get for the R8? I'm a fan of the dark steel grey, yum. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La_Vivi* 

 
_i'm driving my dad's ford mondeo or my moms saab 9-3 vert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'd looove to have my own car. someday i'm gonna own a porsche or an aston martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sooomeday!_

 
mmm, porsche

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Che1zz* 

 
_I drive a crusty old volvo. its rather embarassing ahah_

 
*giggles to self* by any chance is it silver?....like the an Edward Cullen car? Haha, I swear I'm not a huge fangirl. 
And even if it is "crusty", it still works!


----------



## Miz Pina (Apr 17, 2009)

I love my 2005 legend lime mustang but it is cursed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not even 3 months after I bought it brand new, I was hit by a lady that lost control of her recumbent bicycle! She paid to have it fixed but then almost exactly 1 year later, my sister backed into my car in the exact same spot (driver side/rear wheel) and I was sitting in her passenger seat when it happened!! I'll never forget that horrible crumpling sound! I couldn't bear to turn my head to the right and look... I already knew.

Before that I had a 1995 geo prizm. I hated its blandness but get nostalgic for it when I'm filling up the gas tank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I'd love to have a Jeep Wrangler but don't think I can stomach another car with such poor gas mileage anymore. I think a Mini Cooper would be a lot of fun, too. Basically, I'd love to have a car that's both rugged & sporty with great gas mileage that doesn't cost the earth to own or insure.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 17, 2009)

I drive a 2002 Honda Civic. It's extremely common here so it looks boring....haha. I'm proud of it though as I've been driving it for 7 years, I've paid it all off and it's my baby. I don't have a dream car as I'm not willing to give up my baby Civic just yet. When it's time to get a new car I'll think about it


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 17, 2009)

i have a 2007 volkswagon jetta .. i lovveee ittt<3 but in all honesty &&the risk of sounding like a complete loser, my dream car would be a lime green volkswagon beetle .. the jetta was a graduation present (imagine my face) but people laugh at me because they think the car i have now is better, but i still have a special place in my heart for the bug


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^ my mom used to have a sky blue bug when I was little. i wanted to paint clouds on it soooo bad! 

I used to want a Hummer (he he), but a REAL one like Army surplus or something (not like they would sell them, though), I had all sorts of running stuff over, demolition derby daydreams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think the next car I get would be more of a toy car. Some sort of convertible to take my gran around in so she can look like a pimp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She always wanted a convertible but my grandfather refused because back then they weren't as safe as now. He was scared to death of her rolling over and dying. They were so cute together.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh yes.. i would also take an Audi A3 or A4 if someone was looking to just hand one to me.  I drove a recent model VW Jetta as a rental last year when someone REVERSED INTO MY CAR on the road.  It performed well but ate more gas than my civic --i think the jetta has a larger engine or something?!  I also like the rabbit - its so cute and cuddly.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shea_47* 

 
_Agreed! It's a waste of money and contributes to killing the environment. Plus those things must be a pain in the bum to park. Too wide, too expensive and an uncomfortable ride...all for the status of owning a hummer. Blegh._

 
LOL the status of being silly.  I am sorry. When I see people in those cars.. i think.. you're a bit foolish. 
I saw a Jeep in a parking lot and on the back of it it read 'if I wanted a hummer i'd ask your girlfriend'.
I usually wouldn't like that.. but because I hate hummers so much i think its quite funny. I also drove a hummer H3 once and HATED it of course.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2009)

i drive a 2003 ford focus ZX3 right now, i love it. my dad just upgraded the brakes and put power slot rotors on it and we put some bling on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gets good gas mileage and is very, very safe (i know from personal experience that it holds up really wel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) it's got quite a few miles on it though, so within the next two or three years i think i'll be getting myself into a 2006 ford ranger, the four door one so i can take my doggie more places.

someday though, i want a competition orange 2003 ford mustang mach one and a hemi orange 2009 dodge challenger r/t model. my dad's going to help me buy the latter hopefully next year after i finish my job training.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_*F*ix
*O*r
*R*epair
*D*aily_

 
no. 

My explorer has 200k on it and it runs strong, actually all of the ford vehicles in our family have more than 150k on the clock and all of them run strong with general maintenance.(like any car)  I used to own a Acura However.. that was a pile of crap.  and out of all the other cars I am around I find that actually Toyota's are the least reliable. but that's just speaking from personal experience.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 17, 2009)

I drive 2004 Jeep Liberty. I love my baby. Not even sure what car would I want to have next. I love SUVs. As long as I will be living in snow area it will have to be an SUV.


----------



## User35 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I think the crappiest car on the road right now is the Hummer. Absolute garbage. It performs badly and just guzzles gas. Why waste your money?_

 
H2's are the most ticketed cars in america. Rightfully so I think, most of the drivers are inconsiderate idiots who deserve every ticket they get. Newsflash stuck up hummer drivers...they arent that nice...you arent that rich...and your big old tank of a car and lack of driving skills makes me want to pull you over even more.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 17, 2009)

shea_47 said:


> The ML is really cute! R8's are amaaaaazing though. What colour would you get for the R8? I'm a fan of the dark steel grey, yum.
> 
> 
> Hmmm I'm thinking bright red for the R8 saw it the other day and loved it


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.ihumpedyourhummer.com/

The one with "call on me" was my favorite (in the music video section).


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 17, 2009)

I currently have an '02 nissan pathfinder. I need 4wheel drive so it works. Plus it's got a nice stereo and everything. Though my dream car is a black range rover sport! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like that will ever happen though, haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I currently have an '02 nissan pathfinder. I need 4wheel drive so it works. Plus it's got a nice stereo and everything. Though my dream car is a black range rover sport! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like that will ever happen though, haha._

 
You can have my husband's...But you will have to take his ass with it...yeah he's on my list today!!


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miz Pina* 

 
_I love my 2005 legend lime mustang but it is cursed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Lime green!? AMAZING! haha. It's too bad that it's gone all el diablo on you though. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I drive a 2002 Honda Civic._

 
Common or not, it's a reliable vehicle from what I've heard and it's all yours baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_i have a 2007 volkswagon jetta .. i lovveee ittt<3 but in all honesty &&the risk of sounding like a complete loser, my dream car would be a lime green volkswagon beetle_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_^^^ my mom used to have a sky blue bug when I was little. i wanted to paint clouds on it soooo bad!_

 
Oooh, i'm totally jealous of the Jetta. Volks is such a good company! I wanted a lime green beetle as well, until I drove a small car in a blizzard and was traumatized, haha. 

I used to want a Hummer (he he), but a REAL one like Army surplus or something (not like they would sell them, though), I had all sorts of running stuff over, demolition derby daydreams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]






 That's too funny

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I drive 2004 Jeep Liberty. I love my baby. Not even sure what car would I want to have next. I love SUVs. As long as I will be living in snow area it will have to be an SUV._

 
Snow+small cars=doom. Even the altima was difficult to deal with in a snow storm. I'm growing fond of SUV's, I find the styling has gotten a lot better than when I was looking for used ones back in 2005.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 17, 2009)

I drive a 2008 Suzuki Swift and I love it! It's small so it's great for people like me who can't park to save their lives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's very comfortable and fun to drive. The minuses are it's very lightweight - so it's very "jumpy" on bumpy roads and tends to move between lanes independently on windy days... also, the trunk is very small so I guess it's not a very practical car for those of you who have kids. 
But all in all it's a great car!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 17, 2009)

2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara. My dream car is a 1957 Chevy Bel Air.. MMMM!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 17, 2009)

Dream car-

A 2010 SMS 460x Mustang. 

so far there is just a concept by Steve Saleen


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats Hot!!! My brother wants the new Concept Camaro


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 17, 2009)

The new camaros are hot , but they weight a frickin Ton.. (two tons to be exact lol) but Id totally sport it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Right now My brother weighs a ton so that will be good for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The military is not keeping him thin by any means !


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_I drive a 2008 Suzuki Swift and I love it!_

 
One of my close friends has a swift! In the light blue/periwinkle colour! It's a great car for getting around the city but I noticed that the wind tended to blow us onto the shoulder sometimes. But the easy to park thing is so worth it!


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra in powderpaint ice blue - she's my baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  She's the car I learned to drive in (she was my dad's before she was mine) and I bought her after I moved out of my parents' house.  From my wilder days, I know she'll break 110mph. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dream vehicle is a Yamaha R6 motorcycle.  Well, an R6 and my baby - I'll have her until the day I can't fix her up anymore.


----------



## COBI (Apr 19, 2009)

I have an Mercedes SLK320 ("summer car", LOVE it) and an H3 ("winter car", HATE it).  They get about the same gas mileage.

I will be trading the H3 at the end of this year (YAY and FINALLY).  I am leaning towards going back to the Land Rover LR3; I had one before and LOVED it.  I was considering the Range Rover (or RR Sport), but there's not much cargo room compared to the LR3, plus the LR3 can have a 3rd row of seats added (which I had in my last one and it was very convenient at times to have the jump seats there.)  I'm also considering Mercedes, BMW and Acura with 4WD/AWD options.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 19, 2009)

Right now I'm driving a 2005 Scion TC which I love because "I own it." No car payments. It's great on gas and it's fun to drive. I used to have a dream car:"Audi's", until my husband and I actually bought one and they are fantastic to drive but a pain in the ass as far as reliability. I still love my "Audi's" but, it's no longer my dream car. Due to the economy, my dream car is one that I don't have to make payments on or use premium gas.


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra in powderpaint ice blue - she's my baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My dream vehicle is a Yamaha R6 motorcycle.  Well, an R6 and my baby - I'll have her until the day I can't fix her up anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice! And nice choice of colour too! And a motorcycle would be super cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I have an Mercedes SLK320 ("summer car", LOVE it) and an H3 ("winter car", HATE it).  They get about the same gas mileage._

 
Fancy! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Right now I'm driving a 2005 Scion TC which I love because "I own it." No car payments. It's great on gas and it's fun to drive. I used to have a dream car:"Audi's", until my husband and I actually bought one and they are fantastic to drive but a pain in the ass as far as reliability. I still love my "Audi's" but, it's no longer my dream car. Due to the economy, my dream car is one that I don't have to make payments on or use premium gas._

 
You so nailed my dream car: one that costs nothing! Haha


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I have an Mercedes SLK320 ("summer car", LOVE it) and an H3 ("winter car", HATE it). They get about the same gas mileage.

I will be trading the H3 at the end of this year (YAY and FINALLY). I am leaning towards going back to the Land Rover LR3; I had one before and LOVED it. I was considering the Range Rover (or RR Sport), but there's not much cargo room compared to the LR3, plus the LR3 can have a 3rd row of seats added (which I had in my last one and it was very convenient at times to have the jump seats there.) I'm also considering Mercedes, BMW and Acura with 4WD/AWD options._

 
Ohhhh get the RR...My husband drives one and it's pretty darn sexy cute ....Of course...his has a tad too many mods for my liking ...


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 19, 2009)

Hopefully this will be my car soon, providing my brother doesn't sell it!






And this is my brothers current car, I want. 






My ideal car is this though. Yes I like Golfs haha:

YouTube - R32 Symphony

Not all of them of course. Just the one . Or an Audi R8.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_ 
I would love a BMW 1 or 3 series. Or a Range Rover Please.
I think the crappiest car on the road right now is the Hummer.  Absolute garbage. It performs badly and just guzzles gas. Why waste your money?_

 
I just want to point out that The H2, and a car of the same size, such as the Toyota Sequoia, Get the same Gas mileage, and the Sequoia actually does WORSE on an emissions test.  I think the Sequoia was ranked one of the TOP polluting cars in the United states A year or so back. 

The reason the H2 is the most ticketed car , is because of the type or person who buys that car, have you EVER seen one not driving like a total douche? I haven't, but none the less, if all those people went out and bought volkswagen bugs, those would be the most ticketed car.  Its the person not the car.


----------



## COBI (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ohhhh get the RR...My husband drives one and it's pretty darn sexy cute ....Of course...his has a tad too many mods for my liking ...




_

 
I def like the looks of the RR Sport.  I personally towards running everything at "factory".  I don't mind paying for the car itself, but I have a lot of other things I'd rather do with my money than put more of it into the car.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I don't like about the RR Sport is the limited cargo area.  But all of the vehicles on my short list have limited/smaller cargo areas with the exception of the LR3.  Of course, I'd be lying if I didn't say that the $20k price difference will likely factor in at some point, too.   Especially if for the $20k I am giving up the additional room and potential for seating.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

^^^ I know...I loved it before the mods...But My Husband is a Successful Thug type guy and he likes his Vehicles pimped out...I keep mine factory...

This was it b4 mods






You're right not much Cargo room...but we don't travel much in it and he's the only one that uses it really


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shea_47* 

 
_mmm, porsche_

 
I love the black Cayman S!!!
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/data?p...d=igdA039Ri.1o


And my fav Aston Martin is this one:






TEEHEE <333

Oh well. But in 2 or 3 years my Mom's gonna sell her 'vert, and buy a new one. Either a Mini or (more likely) an Audi TT, because she's been in love with that car for ever.
I'm hoping, if it'll be the TT, for that gray:




Yay. It's not gonna be a convertible again tho. Still nice


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Hopefully this will be my car soon, providing my brother doesn't sell it!






And this is my brothers current car, I want. 






My ideal car is this though. Yes I like Golfs haha:

YouTube - R32 Symphony

Not all of them of course. Just the one . Or an Audi R8._

 
AWWW!
Since I had to drive Golf at driver's ed I'm so in love with them. Recently I started liking the polo.

VW Family all the way!! Porsche, Audi, and the VWs...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 20, 2009)

People always pronounce Porsche and Jaguar wrong.

its not "Porsh" or "Jag-wire"

Its "Por-SHA"and "Jag-war".  pet peeve. lol


edit, Thought of another one, when People refer to BMW cars as "Beamers" when its actually "Bimmer"  

a Beamer is a BMW motorcycle.


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_People always pronounce Porsche and Jaguar wrong._

 
Good I'm German talking about the pronounciation of German cars. When I was in the States, no one would believe me that the "actual" pronounciation of "Porsche" IS more "Porsha" than "Porsh". But since it is...


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 20, 2009)

I want an M3


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_a Beamer is a BMW motorcycle._

 
Didn't know that. Learn something new every day.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 20, 2009)

If you're in the UK and you're from chav background you pronounce it 'beamer' haha.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_If you're in the UK and you're from chav background you pronounce it 'beamer' haha._

 
yeah most people in America call it "beamer" also.
but its wrong.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I just want to point out that The H2, and a car of the same size, such as the Toyota Sequoia, Get the same Gas mileage, and the Sequoia actually does WORSE on an emissions test. I think the Sequoia was ranked one of the TOP polluting cars in the United states A year or so back. 

The reason the H2 is the most ticketed car , is because of the type or person who buys that car, have you EVER seen one not driving like a total douche? I haven't, but none the less, if all those people went out and bought volkswagen bugs, those would be the most ticketed car. Its the person not the car._

 
still crap though.  Though I didn't compare it to the sequoia...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_still crap though.  Though I didn't compare it to the sequoia...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no, you didn't compare it to the sequoia , I did.






 nevermind.


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Apr 20, 2009)

i currently drive a 2008 Charger in "steel blue" with matching spolier, 22" inch chrome/back rims, and a pretty good aftermarket sound system. I love my baby because of the room and because it prrrrs like a kitty, a big kitty but I would still trade that bad boy for a jaguar or M3 any day!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_no, you didn't compare it to the sequoia , I did.







 nevermind._

 
i meant - you highlighted something i wrote, then spoke about the hummer and tickets (none of which i spoke about) so you must have been trying to respond to someone else's message.


----------



## Flaminbird (Apr 20, 2009)

This is mine a 2000 Trans Am. I've had it for 7 yrs now and my b/f and I have done all the work ourselves on it except for the flames which were done in 2002 with money from my divorce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We installed a cam in the fall of 2007 and now it has 405 RWHP and 388 TQ. It's nice and loud too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I bought it stock btw...it was just a plain ole Formula and now is a Trans Am. I bought a Trans Am spoiler from someone in West Virginia. My b/f was a sweetie...drove is out there and brought the spoiler back on the top of an Explorer. Then I had a minor accident which broke up the front bumper so rather then replace it with a Firebird/Formula one I bought a Trans Am front bumper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here it is just a week or two after I got it in November 2001.







And how it looks now






Here it is at the track right after I got the WS9 hood. I saved up enough money by April of last year to get it painted with flames to match the original work on the sides.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i meant - you highlighted something i wrote, then spoke about the hummer and tickets (none of which i spoke about) so you must have been trying to respond to someone else's message._

 
So you didn't say that the Hummer was the worst car on the road? (not in those exact terms but something along those lines) Because I thought that is what I had highlighted, and I also commented on Tickets of hummers, which Someone else brought up in relationship to your original post.


----------

